# Living in France, working in Switzerland, paying tax in France (??)



## tk45 (10 mo ago)

Hi there, I'm hoping someone can shed light on this!

I've always paid tax at source in Switzerland, as most frontalier workers do, but recently changed jobs to an international org that has a different tax set up - I will now have to pay taxes in France. 

Is there any way to avoid this (other than changing jobs) as I'll be paying 40% tax instead of 15% (ish) if I were to pay in Switzerland - a huge jump!

Has anyone else had this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're talking about an NGO sort of "international organization" there may be nothing you can do. "International civil service" is covered by a whole different set of tax and social insurance rules. If you're talking about an international private company you may need to take it up with the HR department.


----------

